# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Tiling onto new Gyprock

## Alastair

Getting to the point of tiling the kitchen reno 
I will be tiling onto 2 different substrates: 
Half will be onto newly laid Gyprock. Is there any preparation before tiling? What adhesive would be recommended? 
Balance, (above sink) is onto fibre cement sheet. This was previously tiled, and I have chipped off the tiles. Old adhesive was brown and flexible, a bit like contact glue. I have scraped off about 80% of the residue. 
Again, what adhesive to use? Can the same adhesive be used as for Gyprock? 
All advice appreciated 
regards

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Not sure about gyprock preparation (though you might find that on the CSR website) but I'm fairly sure that you can use the same glue regardless of substrate.  We used the house brand pre-mix wall adhesive from Beaumonts.

----------


## Alastair

Hi all 
Various websites state that OK to tile onto gyprock, or villaboard, and suggest adhesive systems to suit. 
They also recommend that the board and plaster be "primed". 
Enquiring at the local "B", it was suggested that DULUX 123, or equivalent was the go for this. 
Being less than 100% trusting of advice from there, I thought to confirm here? 
Any comments? 
regards

----------


## cherub65

Yep Just paint board with a sealer/undercoat, stops glue from sucking moisture out to quick. Use any good quality flexible adhesive.

----------


## Alastair

Thanks Cherub

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Take care when buying pre mixed tile glue, it has a retarder in to prevent it going off in the drum. 
I have had a few calls from people having problems, particularly with wall tiles and pre mixed glues. 
No problems with the stuff in a bag, just add water and stir, any tile shop or glue manufacturer will be happy to give you fee advice on any tiling job.

----------

